# incomplete applications



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

How do you other rescues handle incomplete applications? As in no vet reference listed and no explanation why ( as in haven't had a pet, etc), or if the email addy on the app is wrong, etc. It's frustrating for me and I don't have a lot of time to be on the phone trying to get more info. I have a couple of apps on one dog and the local one is not complete but just from a quick glance looks like a good possibility. The other app is complete and looks just as good.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

We list right on the application that incomplete applications will not be processed. In my opinion if they can't even folloe directions to fill in the blanks then why would I expect them to follow our other requirements.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We call them and ask the questions. If it is an oversite they apologize and go on and on. If they are trying to hide something the hem and haw about this and that. Gives insite to continue or not.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I e-mail and let them know, as soon as they fill out a completed application we can take them into consideration. I let them know the lines they missed.

If they have skipped lines on principle, (privacy issues) I let them know we must have a complete application. If they are uncomfortable with the application I list other agencies they may use.

If they really want the dog they will conform, if not we would not adopt to them anyway.

90% of the time a missed answer means they did not want us to know something. (Land lord info, vet check, past pet history).

For the others they usually just missed the line, or it did not apply.


----------

